# Dorian Yates... Holiday pic



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Not looking bad for 50 years of age........










How long is it since he last competed now.....amazing guy..........


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

okay, so you look at this picture and all you can dribble over is dorian :lol:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

did he lend her some synthol....lol


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry, can't see a guy in that photo!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Still looking good!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Matty-boy said:


> Sorry, can't see a guy in that photo!


On the left mate blue shorts


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

is he natty now?


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

justin case said:


> is he natty now?


More natty than the girl on the right...recon she has had some work done.........


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just goes to show. education in diet and training can serve you well all of your life...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> just goes to show. education in diet and training can serve you well all of your life...


Or 10iu of gh a day .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> Or 10iu of gh a day .


lol yes and a little.assistance ...


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

She's 90% plastic lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

He's been with that bird a while now , I was at body power about 3 years ago dorian walked to the front doors down the massive corridor with her she was tiny and in the tightest jeans ever makes skinny jeans look baggy I'm not sure if I was star stuck at dozza or cnut struck at his Mrs .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> She's 90% plastic lol


My ex was 100% plastic and said baaaaa a lot :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> He looks decent for sure, im not sure about that red boner-making object attached to his arm though, cant decided if its gone past its sell by date yet or not :confused1:


too fckin fussy you are matt


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> too fckin fussy you are matt


you probably think im fussy that I only really like the ones that are still breathing too!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> He looks decent for sure, im not sure about that red boner-making object attached to his arm though, cant decided if its gone past its sell by date yet or not :confused1:


Haha he looks decent!!?? Understatement! He is bigger than most people on here still!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Haha he looks decent!!?? Understatement! He is bigger than most people on here still!


my dads mates uncles brother cousin's baby sitters boyfriends father is bigger, and harder.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> my dads mates uncles brother cousin's baby sitters boyfriends father is bigger, and harder.


Sh1t!! Bet he hardly trains and doesn't eat clean either


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Sh1t!! Bet he hardly trains and doesn't eat clean either


how the **** did you know that???


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

just goes to show if you keep training there no need to go to seed.something for us 50+guys to aim for


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> okay, so you look at this picture and all you can dribble over is dorian :lol:


tbh id rather.... shes way to fake for me


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> tbh id rather.... shes way to fake for me


Yeah, but I bet she wouldn't make you flush your gear down the Kazi


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> tbh id rather.... shes way to fake for me


Yeah, I'm sure you'd say no to a piece of that.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope I look that great at 50...or anytime in my life tbh


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

exvigourbeast said:


> Yeah, but I bet she wouldn't make you flush your gear down the Kazi


Any girl who makes you do that ain't worth the hassle, glad my supports the use :laugh:


----------



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

Haha look at you all criticising that bird. Fair enough shes fake but if you have a bird that attractive at 50 then you can fault pick!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

raptordog said:


> Not looking bad for 50 years of age........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes 50?


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

What happened to wife no2 ??


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I think Dorian could play a good role in a british gangster film! Looks the type! Also his bird is fit as fcuk!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Agree with the above statement hed be good in a british film like snatch .. And his piece is hot as **** id take her off his hands any day


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> Shes 50?


Yes....... 50 DD......... :lol:


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

exvigourbeast said:


> Yeah, but I bet she wouldn't make you flush your gear down the Kazi


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Fake or not if i was pulling ladies like that when im 50 ill be a happy man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thick. Solid. Tight.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I find this pretty inspirational, not competing but still living his mantra as it were...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cudsyaj said:


> I find this pretty inspirational, not competing but still living his mantra as it were...


yep, hope im nailing woman like that at his age.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Thick. Solid. Tight.


And that's just the state your old chap is in at the moment!


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

One thing dorian has going is he's seen the inside of a Gym though ashcrapper..

By the look of your thread history (lol btw) you don't even know what the inside of a gym thread looks like.

I await your oh so witty retort


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Effloresce said:


> One thing dorian has going is he's seen the inside of a Gym though ashcrapper..
> 
> By the look of your thread history (lol btw) you don't even know what the inside of a gym thread looks like.
> 
> I await your oh so witty retort


are you my forum nemesis now or something? who the **** are you?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Effloresce said:


> One thing dorian has going is he's seen the inside of a Gym though ashcrapper..
> 
> By the look of your thread history (lol btw) you don't even know what the inside of a gym thread looks like.
> 
> I await your oh so witty retort


Ooh you bìtch! Lol take it to PM


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> are you my forum nemesis now or something? who the **** are you?


What does it matter who I am :lol:

Just find it odd/funny you've been here over 4 years.. And in the 2 i've been here for not seen you post anything even remotely related to Bodybuilding on.. y'know.. a bodybuilding forum.

Then I remember loads of blokes just come on here to shoot shit and treat it like a local pub if you will. Where they meet up with others who are equally uninterested in anything to do with the forums nature :lol:

As you were


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Effloresce said:


> What does it matter who I am :lol:
> 
> Just find it odd/funny you've been here over 4 years.. And in the 2 i've been here for not seen you post anything even remotely related to Bodybuilding on.. y'know.. a bodybuilding forum.
> 
> ...


you see the same threads over and over regarding training. I could chat all day about training if you want to but its along with most other stuff has been done a million times over. I would rather leave the nutrition stuff to the experts rather than throwing out the usual cliche stuff you see all over the forum, same goes for gear. there are plenty other forums I could go if I wanted to talk seriously about training mate, but to be honest I come on here for a laugh.

for the record I train, have done for years with varying degrees of dedication/seriousness. to be honest these days I do it to keep off the blubber and look half decent as im not getting any younger. do I give a shit if anyone on here think I go to a gym? no


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you see the same threads over and over regarding training. I could chat all day about training if you want to but its along with most other stuff has been done a million times over. I would rather leave the nutrition stuff to the experts rather than throwing out the usual cliche stuff you see all over the forum, same goes for gear. there are plenty other forums I could go if I wanted to talk seriously about training mate, but to be honest I come on here for a laugh.
> 
> for the record I train, have done for years with varying degrees of dedication/seriousness. to be honest these days I do it to keep off the blubber and look half decent as im not getting any younger. do I give a shit if anyone on here think I go to a gym? no


Pics or noblubber


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Pics or noblubber


I'll take no blubber then


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Gym-pig said:


> What happened to wife no2 ??


sadly she matured past the age of 25.. he just had to get rid


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

I thought this was his wife.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> He looks decent for sure, im not sure about that red boner-making object attached to his arm though, cant decided if its gone past its sell by date yet or not :confused1:


Oh yeah, cos we would all turn that down wouldnt we :lol: Internet heartthrobs...got to love them!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> I thought this was his wife.


Thats his boyfriend


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh yeah, cos we would all turn that down wouldnt we :lol: Internet heartthrobs...got to love them!


well look im 20, I think she's actually 40-50years old and i know bits of her are much younger than me.. probably like a sloppy kebbab down there I recks


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> well look im 20, I think she's actually 40-50years old and i know bits of her are much younger than me.. probably like a sloppy kebbab down there I recks


Stick it in her ass then, thats always tight!

Im 25, and ive fancied 40 year olds since i was 14 :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Stick it in her ass then, thats always tight!
> 
> Im 25, and ive fancied 40 year olds since i was 14 :lol:


OK YOU GOT ME!!! I LOVE HER!!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

my heart aches


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thats his boyfriend


She probably got more to flick with than I have to p!ss with.


----------

